# Meet Cris



## kcvet (Jul 7, 2014)

just kidding


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 7, 2014)

You're gonna have to explain that post to me.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 7, 2014)

ole jedi mind trick


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)

*Meet Chris*


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)

View attachment 8410


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Jul 9, 2014)

:lofl: Nerds, the lot of you.

(Me too)


----------



## Honey (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't understand any of it!nthego:


----------



## kcvet (Jul 9, 2014)

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 9, 2014)

Honey said:


> I don't understand any of it!nthego:




Just yell "*Cris", *he's around here somewhere.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2014)

anything like ..where's waldo?  ..:dunno:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2014)

View attachment 8409


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2014)

View attachment 8416


----------



## Honey (Jul 9, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Allow me to explain... "this is going to take more than one night"...maybe.   kcvet started a thread "Meet Cris"  and for some reason changed his mind.  I tried to salvage it for him by posting "Meeting Chris"  where the Nostalgia Critic tries to meet and film Christopher Loyd at a book signing.   I started another  thread "Rain Dancer".  Following a mid-air collision, caused by Jedi mind tricks, our threads became one.  "Meeting Chris" moved to my "Rain Dancer" thread and the Indian rain dancer 's name became Chris.  The rest is history. Feel free to join in.
> 
> View attachment 8409



so we can blame the confusion on you!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2014)

Sometimes we must travel through the swamp of confusion to arrive at the peak of understanding.   ....or we could just blame the Jedi mind tricks!


----------



## kcvet (Jul 9, 2014)

cris has left the house


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2014)

View attachment 8419


----------



## kcvet (Jul 10, 2014)




----------

